# UK law on importing steroids from online order?



## foster95 (Feb 22, 2015)

Was wondering the law on buying steroids online in the uk, i know they are legal to use and have if for personal use and it is illegal to import them online now, but was would happen if i was to buy legit gear from a legit website, small ammount say for a 12 week cycle, test/deca and customs found them? police knocking on my door or a letter? what actual happens?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

foster95 said:


> Was wondering the law on buying steroids online in the uk, i know they are legal to use and have if for personal use and it is illegal to import them online now, but was would happen if i was to buy legit gear from a legit website, small ammount say for a 12 week cycle, test/deca and customs found them? police knocking on my door or a letter? what actual happens?


Its all very grey TBH, both for AAS and for prescription drugs. With prescription drugs you can't buy them from a UK WWW site without a prescription and pharmacist being present at the online physical site.

For AAS this also applies as some AAS are prescribed, however while it is not illegal to possess a 'personal consumption' amount of AAS in the UK, the act of purchasing is still illegal. Given that shipment and importation can be considered part of the purchase procedure, you will get them confiscated. You will probably be notified of the confiscation - but not always, however I doubt whether anyone will turn up at your door.


----------



## foster95 (Feb 22, 2015)

so if i was to order them from overseas and they was to be confiscated, i would face no legal action?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

foster95 said:


> so if i was to order them from overseas and they was to be confiscated, i would face no legal action?


Don't get them from over-seas and you'll 100% have no problem.


----------



## Natalie88 (Jan 3, 2014)

It's illegal to import it.

If your parcel was inspected, You would get a letter explaining that your parcel had been seized by customs.

You could travel to Egypt and bring it back with you, small amount .. Personal use.. Very grey area tbh, seems to be a grey area with the police


----------



## foster95 (Feb 22, 2015)

how so?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

foster95 said:


> how so? , cant tell if over seas or not


You can't write about websites, delete that name.


----------



## foster95 (Feb 22, 2015)

so is there legal acton possible?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

foster95 said:


> so is there legal acton possible?


depends on the quantity, depends on whether the customs agent has had a bad day. Generally no there is no follow up other than a notice of seizure. However this is not concrete. In the end it is probably not worth their time as small amounts are legal to own. However given the media hype currently over them, a tightening of that law wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Don't get them from over-seas and you'll 100% have no problem.


^ This. There are plenty UK based sites.

I've heard of people having their overseas order confiscated by customs - but never someone getting a call from the law.

Seriously - the law has better things to do than chase personal use of drugs.

A friend of ours is a copper, and I remember having a convo with him about personal use. He told me that if they pick up someone for an offence and they have drugs on them, then they risk getting charged, but if the police started hunting out & busting people for simple possession of class A's (like coke & E), the whole criminal justice system would implode. And that's before you start chasing weed (class B) and steroids (class C)


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I buy most of my stuff online from UK based people and never been stopped. Royal Mail ftw.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

As others have said use a UK source and you will have no issues.


----------

